
Show HN: KAR PAGE website and app for car enthusiasts to show their cars - mirchev85
http://www.karpage.com/
======
wingerlang
Some notes on the design only

\- Design looks good

\- Logo looks really bad (like a file icon with a car inside..)

\- Status bar is different on each screenshot, missing/white/black

\- Screenshot is squished on the one that is just before the last one.

Combined they make it look amateurish, but if fixed it will look really solid.

~~~
mirchev85
Hi, I actually made some changes on the login screens and I have updated the
screenshots at the google play store, but haven't submitted them to the app
store yet, just because I'm fixing some bugs on the iOS and will submit all
together.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sjs.karpag...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sjs.karpage)

Tnx for your feedback.

